# Potters/Drury and Sons



## ester (22 September 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/WiltshireTS/posts/1464408517094656


----------



## TPO (22 September 2020)

I wish people would take responsibility for their animals so that they didnt end up at places like Potters.


----------



## milliepops (22 September 2020)

transported from NI  to end up like that  
In *theory* I don't have an issue with horses going to abattoirs if this was done correctly (better a swift end than ending up dumped somewhere) but the reality seems to be that crap things keep happening.


----------



## WandaMare (22 September 2020)

I think they got off lightly with that fine, ime they should be closed down, why would anyone trust them not to do it again.


----------



## Errin Paddywack (22 September 2020)

This is a horrendous and callous situation.  That poor mare.  I took 2 pony mares to Potters back in 1986.  It was a very stressful day as you can imagine but was handled very well.  There were quite a lot of ponies there in pens, all very relaxed and totally unconcerned about what was going on only a short distance away.  Mine were dealt with quickly and efficiently.  I got paid over £500 for the two which at the time was a fortune for me and cleared my debts.  Thankfully these days my financial situation is such that I can afford to get the knacker out to do the job, I could not take my horses anywhere like that again.  I had had flu just preceding this and was still not quite on this planet or might not have been able to go through with it.  I would not pass on my animals with the chance that this could happen to them.  Mine were used to travelling either to stud or shows so the journey didn't worry them.
The abattoir is surrounded by a built up area and it amazed me that there was no smell whatsoever that I noticed.


----------



## ester (22 September 2020)

I think it's worth mentioning that there is a comment on the thread 



Mark N Deb Drury
Can I just make clear that the company was sold by the Drury family 5years ago to Mr Potter we have no involvement with the business so please could the people sending me and my wife hate messages please direct the to Mr S Potter c/o F Drury and sons
We are totally appalled by Mr Potters actions and total disregard for his livestock


It just seems such a bizarre decision to make, to move her to potters originally, I think it's 80 miles between the two that's a fuel cost at least.


----------



## Tiddlypom (22 September 2020)

That’s awful.

Potters used to have a good rep. It was routine for broken down horses to be taken there from Devon back in my Pony Club days (70s). The local vets would even suggest it if you had transport. They’d do the deed while you waited outside, so no hanging about for the horse.


----------



## TheMule (22 September 2020)

I am there fairly regularly and have never seen anything bad- the end there is very dignified, the handling is very kind and I have never seen a horse there in a bad condition, but this does make for sad reading.

I don’t agree with long distance live transport. We have to be realistic and realize that this situation happened BECAUSE people have campaigned for abattoirs to be shut. Potters are the only people slaughtering horses in the UK and that means that horses. Whoever loaded that horse up in Ireland, whoever didn’t notice it’s bad condition during transport is as much to blame as the final actions that prolonged her suffering.


----------



## chaps89 (22 September 2020)

What I'm confused about is if Potters/Drury is an abattoir, why couldn't they have dispatched her as soon as they realised they couldn't get her up on the lorry? 
Why did she have to be transported elsewhere (a farm, why?) which then didn't happen and she was dispatched at the original site anyway? 
Poor poor mare.
Because I'm ignorant - what's the difference between potters and a knackerman coming out - is it just being able to have the horse pts at home rather than journey and unknown location/strange horses/environment if they're sent to Potters?


----------



## ester (22 September 2020)

It was my understanding as an ex-local that they still had a good rep. 
This was a terrible decision though and doesn't really help the very valid argument that the facilities are needed.
Last I looked I think they were only doing 1 day a week?


----------



## ihatework (22 September 2020)

Potters you get paid (or certainly used to, I’m pleased to say I don’t have experience). Ever heard the term ‘meat money’!

Such a shame they didn’t do right by this mare. They need to be squeaky clean, as well as the suffering they caused all they have done is tarnished a reasonable reputation


----------



## ester (22 September 2020)

chaps89 said:



			What I'm confused about is if Potters/Drury is an abattoir, why couldn't they have dispatched her as soon as they realised they couldn't get her up on the lorry?
Why did she have to be transported elsewhere (a farm, why?) which then didn't happen and she was dispatched at the original site anyway?
Poor poor mare.
Because I'm ignorant - what's the difference between potters and a knackerman coming out - is it just being able to have the horse pts at home rather than journey and unknown location/strange horses/environment if they're sent to Potters?
		
Click to expand...

They could have, but they wouldn't have been able to sell the product if no vet on site (I think).


----------



## chaps89 (22 September 2020)

Thanks for clarifying @ihatework 
If she was going to be dispatched anyway I'm baffled why they didn't do it sooner/the night before, but I'm presuming if they're going for meat it needs to be fresh so not good (from their perspective) to do it sooner.
Ets- cross posted with @ester That makes sense, thanks
Not good for their reputation for sure!


----------



## ester (22 September 2020)

yup you can't just shoot them then come back to it later.


----------



## Tiddlypom (22 September 2020)

IIRC Potters paid you £250 or so for a horse back in the 70s. They offered a necessary service in a kind way.


----------



## TheMule (22 September 2020)

chaps89 said:



			Thanks for clarifying @ihatework
If she was going to be dispatched anyway I'm baffled why they didn't do it sooner/the night before, but I'm presuming if they're going for meat it needs to be fresh so not good (from their perspective) to do it sooner.
Ets- cross posted with @ester That makes sense, thanks
Not good for their reputation for sure!
		
Click to expand...

Because I doubt that the guy with the gun license was there late at night. 
The ones that are killed but don’t go down the meat line (for a whole host of different reasons) are killed and then incinerated so it was nothing to do with meat freshness


----------



## chaps89 (22 September 2020)

That makes sense.
It's sad they wouldn't have her seen to sooner though, not much compassion there, even if it is a business.
Still baffled why you would try and send her to a farm in the first instance too   seems odd.


----------



## TheMule (22 September 2020)

chaps89 said:



			That makes sense.
It's sad they wouldn't have her seen to sooner though, not much compassion there, even if it is a business.
Still baffled why you would try and send her to a farm in the first instance too   seems odd.
		
Click to expand...

The guy that owns Potters has his own horses and she would probably go there to recuperate- he used to have some that didn’t make it onto the slaughter line as his own horses/ to hunt. Or she'd get better and go back to be slaughtered when fit. I think it was probably well intentioned, but turned out to be the worst decision for the horse


----------



## meleeka (22 September 2020)

I’m another who is confused as to why they needed to transport her elsewhere when she was already at an abattoir.  Unless they don’t have an on-site knackerman present.  I’m not sure why it needed to recuperate if it was to be shot.  Horrific whatever be circumstances


----------



## jenniehodges2001 (22 September 2020)

TPO said:



			I wish people would take responsibility for their animals so that they didnt end up at places like Potters.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. Seeing two 23 year old horse 'free to good home' on a recent FB page made my blood boil.

Somewhere this poor mare was once loved and treasured by someone and knew better days.  She must have suffered so much in her final hours, not just physically but emotionally as well.  She must have thought all hope was lost and she had just been abandoned and forgotten (which she had).  Nothing deserves that.  A horse is privilege and not a bloody right.  I just hope lessons are learnt from the death of this poor creature.  May God forgive them all who let her down.


----------



## TheMule (22 September 2020)

meleeka said:



			I’m another who is confused as to why they needed to transport her elsewhere when she was already at an abattoir.  Unless they don’t have an on-site knackerman present.  I’m not sure why it needed to recuperate if it was to be shot.  Horrific whatever be circumstances
		
Click to expand...

All animals that are slaughtered in the UK have to be seen by the vet to be passed as fit for slaughter. That's crucial for disease control but also for animal welfare


----------



## AdorableAlice (22 September 2020)

Regardless of the why's and wherefores, lets hope the sad story serves to educate certain owners to have compassion, thought and the knowledge to help them make the right decision at the right time.

The final decision is both the kindest and hardest we ever have to make for any animal.


----------



## Tiddlypom (22 September 2020)

jenniehodges2001 said:



			I agree. Seeing two 23 year old horse 'free to good home' on a recent FB page made my blood boil.
		
Click to expand...

But if there were more well run local abbatoirs, which Potters always used to be, there would be many fewer such ads as the owners would be able to get some cash for their old horses, rather than having to pay to have them PTS. 

Just because some people are squeamish about such things doesn’t mean that the service should not be available.


----------



## Widgeon (22 September 2020)

TheMule said:



			The guy that owns Potters has his own horses and she would probably go there to recuperate- he used to have some that didn’t make it onto the slaughter line as his own horses/ to hunt. Or she'd get better and go back to be slaughtered when fit. I think it was probably well intentioned, but turned out to be the worst decision for the horse
		
Click to expand...

That's interesting. That's the only way the decision makes sense really, particularly if they have an otherwise pretty solid reputation.


----------



## AdorableAlice (22 September 2020)

Tiddlypom said:



			But if there were more well run local abbatoirs, which Potters always used to be, there would be many fewer such ads as the owners would be able to get some cash for their old horses, rather than having to pay to have them PTS.

Just because some people are squeamish about such things doesn’t mean that the service should not be available.
		
Click to expand...

Very wise words and words that mirror exactly what HRH Princess Anne recently said.


----------



## Laafet (22 September 2020)

From a horse transporter point of view, the person in charge of the load on the lorry is also massively at fault here. Potters was where all our old riding school horses went, back in those days it was not seen as shameful and they had a swift end. Not like the many horses I see on livery yards now that are not comfortable but their owners cannot bear to do the right thing. It is increasingly very expensive to put a horse down and something that not many people seem to factor in when they take on the responsibility of owning a horse.


----------



## meleeka (22 September 2020)

TheMule said:



			All animals that are slaughtered in the UK have to be seen by the vet to be passed as fit for slaughter. That's crucial for disease control but also for animal welfare
		
Click to expand...

If they weren’t prepared to get a vet and were ready to break the rules anyway. It would have been far better to just shoot it than break the law by transporting it.


----------



## TheMule (22 September 2020)

meleeka said:



			If they weren’t prepared to get a vet and were ready to break the rules anyway. It would have been far better to just shoot it than break the law by transporting it.
		
Click to expand...

They can’t break the law on slaughter, it just doesn’t work like that. The transporter clearly knew that it would be breaking the law to transport it, hence why it was bought back and put in the lairage.
What went wrong next was a serious misjudgment- a vet should have been called.


----------



## Rowreach (22 September 2020)

TheMule said:



			The guy that owns Potters has his own horses and she would probably go there to recuperate- he used to have some that didn’t make it onto the slaughter line as his own horses/ to hunt. Or she'd get better and go back to be slaughtered when fit. I think it was probably well intentioned, but turned out to be the worst decision for the horse
		
Click to expand...

Yes, we took a few very nice looking horses there for people back in the 90s, and we made sure that we stayed to see them despatched to prevent this from happening.

In terms of the actual handling and despatch, it was always done very professionally.


----------



## Orangehorse (22 September 2020)

I took a pony to Potters, this would have been back in 1970s and I have to agree that they were kind, it was relaxed and all seemed very well run.  As above, there were horses all round but I was able to book a time slot and the pony was led in, bang and it was over.  It was partly financial and they took a lot of horses locally.  I would have recommended them to anyone.

I noticed the line of stables with nice horses - their own I presumed.

Of course, that would be a different generation, those people are probably long since gone.

Although I vowed never to do it again because the guilt stayed with me for years and I am now able to have any animal PTS at home regardless of how much it costs.


----------



## honetpot (22 September 2020)

Tiddlypom said:



			But if there were more well run local abbatoirs, which Potters always used to be, there would be many fewer such ads as the owners would be able to get some cash for their old horses, rather than having to pay to have them PTS.

Just because some people are squeamish about such things doesn’t mean that the service should not be available.
		
Click to expand...

 I wonder if this actually true. The laws on drugs reaching the food chain are so strict, that the only money in meat is young failed TB's out of training with a clean passport, meaning no drugs. Most pleasure horses have had bute, sedation and god knows what else before they are PTS, so are only fit for the incinerator.
 Even pet food, the animal should be fit for human consumption. 
'Material of animal origin comes from animals which are inspected and passed as fit for human consumption prior to slaughter. The material must be free of transmissible disease, which therefore excludes material from dying, diseased or disable animals.' So most pet food is made from the waste from human food production.


----------



## meleeka (22 September 2020)

honetpot said:



			I wonder if this actually true. The laws on drugs reaching the food chain are so strict, that the only money in meat is young failed TB's out of training with a clean passport, meaning no drugs. Most pleasure horses have had bute, sedation and god knows what else before they are PTS, so are only fit for the incinerator.
Even pet food, the animal should be fit for human consumption.
'Material of animal origin comes from animals which are inspected and passed as fit for human consumption prior to slaughter. The material must be free of transmissible disease, which therefore excludes material from dying, diseased or disable animals.' So most pet food is made from the waste from human food production.
		
Click to expand...

I wonder what happens to all these fields full of coloured cobs that presumably don’t have passports?  There are loads of them near me so they must go somewhere for someone’s profit.  

I think there would still be a market for abattoirs.  Plenty of old horses for instance haven’t seen the vet for years but are pts because the owner wants to do it before they find the horse down in the field. This also goes for horses with behavioural issues, that might be pts and out of their misery if an owner didn’t have to pay for it. Then there’s the biggest welfare issue imo, colts that travellers don’t want.  We might not see the annual dumping of dead or dying if money could be made from them.


----------



## ester (22 September 2020)

Zoos


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (22 September 2020)

if they are (correctly) signed out on section 9 of the passport, you'll not get cash for them at Potters but you'll not (usually) pay. *edit* currently its £50 cost to you, as mentioned by The Mule, below.
Quite a number of older breeders i know of have not had the passports signed out, so can still take those to Potters for payment on despatch. makes a bit of a mockery of it all really.
Currently, you'll be paying about £250 here for knacker despatch and removal, or up to double that with vet inject and knacker disposal. More again if wanting ashes back.

I'm another who would like to see more units open, back in the 70's I had 2 within 4 miles of me, by 77 one had closed due to EEC regs (not to do with husbandry but the actual buildings which needed too much spending on them to be to scratch). The other ceased a few months after the local equine market closed in the mid 80s, which was a big shame as they also did fallen stock services too.


----------



## ycbm (22 September 2020)

My first horse was shot by an abattoir at home and his body removed. Because of kidney failure his flesh was unusable.  I was still paid £40 in 1985 for his bones and hair.  I did not pay them anything. 

I also would like to see the return of local abattoir services.  
.


----------



## TheMule (22 September 2020)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			if they are (correctly) signed out on section 9 of the passport, you'll not get cash for them at Potters but you'll not (usually) pay.
Quite a number of older breeders i know of have not had the passports signed out, so can still take those to Potters for payment on despatch. makes a bit of a mockery of it all really.
.
		
Click to expand...

They will shoot them if they are signed out, but you will pay them £50 (may be slightly more now) for that and disposal. Still an awful lot cheaper than having it done at home.
Almost all that come through are indeed failed racers, ex-broodmares or very low value horses/ ponies that have been through the markets and passported simply for slaughter


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (22 September 2020)

TheMule said:



			They will shoot them if they are signed out, but you will pay them £50 (may be slightly more now) for that and disposal. Still an awful lot cheaper than having it done at home.
Almost all that come through are indeed failed racers, ex-broodmares or very low value horses/ ponies that have been through the markets and passported simply for slaughter
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the update on cost,  this time last year it was foc as costs balanced out.
Def cheaper,  but for some who dont have transport,   its prob still too much x


----------



## Shilasdair (22 September 2020)

I'm really sorry to see this - Potters were always known for their professional and caring approach to horses - I would have sent mine there.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (22 September 2020)

Tiddlypom said:



			But if there were more well run local abbatoirs, which Potters always used to be, there would be many fewer such ads as the owners would be able to get some cash for their old horses, rather than having to pay to have them PTS.

Just because some people are squeamish about such things doesn’t mean that the service should not be available.
		
Click to expand...

I don’t think most of these are the type of owners who would ever use an abattoir if there was one locally. Often they just don’t want to make a hard decision to euthanise or in some cases they genuinely think someone nice is out there who will take on the responsibility and sometimes they’re lucky and there is. I’m sure lack of money for the vet does come into it for some though.


----------



## Orangehorse (23 September 2020)

The trouble is that you don't really get cash for the horses now as the disposal costs are much higher than in the past, which rules out most animals that have been ridden animals.

 Obviously the abbatoir gets money for what they sell, but I suspect that they only want a particular type of animal.

At one time you could reckon to get about £200 for a pony, but that was a long, long time ago and years before all the legistlation due to BSE and residues in carcases from drugs, which is protecting human health after all.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (23 September 2020)

chaps89 said:



			What I'm confused about is if Potters/Drury is an abattoir, why couldn't they have dispatched her as soon as they realised they couldn't get her up on the lorry? 
Why did she have to be transported elsewhere (a farm, why?) which then didn't happen and she was dispatched at the original site anyway? 
Poor poor mare.
Because I'm ignorant - what's the difference between potters and a knackerman coming out - is it just being able to have the horse pts at home rather than journey and unknown location/strange horses/environment if they're sent to Potters?
		
Click to expand...

I believe I'm right in saying that if a horse is slaughtered at Potters, because it can then go for human consumption, the person sending it there will be able to get more money? Whereas if your knackerman came out to do the job, you'd only get dead-weight cash on the carcass and it would then go for pet food as it wouldn't have been slaughtered in a licensed slaughterhorse "for human consumption". 

Its all about money, someone making money out of this poor unfortunate mare who probably was precious to someone at some point in her life; but sadly then began the downward spiral from much-loved home, to someone else who sold her on for whatever reason, then on to dodgy dealer, market, and ended up where she did.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (23 September 2020)

Mi jodhs, a seller to Potters will only get money if the animal isn't signed out of the food chain on its current passport.


----------



## Lanky Loll (23 September 2020)

ester said:



			It was my understanding as an ex-local that they still had a good rep.
This was a terrible decision though and doesn't really help the very valid argument that the facilities are needed.
Last I looked I think they were only doing 1 day a week?
		
Click to expand...

I think it's Tuesday's at the RWB site.  We've used Potter's before and probably will again but the horse goes and is done that day.  That site doesn't have the best rep - while it was still owned by Drury's at least one worker died in an avoidable accident   They need to be squeaky clean and this sort of incident hideous and tragic as it is, is just ammunition for the animal aid workers, who by getting abattoirs closed and making animals travel further have just compounded many of the issues.


----------



## honetpot (23 September 2020)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			I believe I'm right in saying that if a horse is slaughtered at Potters, because it can then go for human consumption, the person sending it there will be able to get more money? Whereas if your knackerman came out to do the job, you'd only get dead-weight cash on the carcass and it would then go for pet food as it wouldn't have been slaughtered in a licensed slaughterhorse "for human consumption".

Its all about money, someone making money out of this poor unfortunate mare who probably was precious to someone at some point in her life; but sadly then began the downward spiral from much-loved home, to someone else who sold her on for whatever reason, then on to dodgy dealer, market, and ended up where she did.
		
Click to expand...

Animals for pet food have to be fit for human consumption, its also far easier to get animal by products from the waste from human food products. So it either has to be fit for human consumption, or its rendered for non-food products, http://www.fabrauk.co.uk/news , or its incinerated, that's why they cost so much to be disposed of. If you take fallen stock, farm animals, to our local hunt its incinerated. As soon as something is dead its waste, and it costs money to dispose of it.
 The rules on the processing animals for meat are so strict, its literally you send and animal tagged, and the tagged meat carcase comes out, that many of the small abattoirs are shutting, so your home reared animals have to travel further.


----------



## Orangehorse (23 September 2020)

That's right honetpot.  Even if we have a big, steer that goes as a casualty we have to pay for its disposal, we don't get anything for its carcase, unlike in the past.

If a vet will agree that an animal is fit to travel and you can get it to an abbatoir alive and the meat is passed, then you will get paid.
There are meat inspectors at all abbatoirs.


----------



## jenniehodges2001 (25 September 2020)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			if they are (correctly) signed out on section 9 of the passport, you'll not get cash for them at Potters but you'll not (usually) pay. *edit* currently its £50 cost to you, as mentioned by The Mule, below.
Quite a number of older breeders i know of have not had the passports signed out, so can still take those to Potters for payment on despatch. makes a bit of a mockery of it all really.
Currently, you'll be paying about £250 here for knacker despatch and removal, or up to double that with vet inject and knacker disposal. More again if wanting ashes back.
.
		
Click to expand...

Can I just ask a question without being too nosy.  Do people really take their horses their to get money back for them?  Is that on the whole, the main reason why you take your beloved horse to an abbatoir? Or is it that its very quick and easy and local?

I can't ever imagine having to take mine there, I just wouldn't even contemplate it, the whole idea makes me queasy.  If others do so then fair enough, its not for me to be judgemental.  Mine will be done at home, by injection, in front of me and I will plaster a false smile on my face so my horse isn't anxious.  And I wouldn't mind paying the extra that it costs.  But then maybe I am an idiot t because I'm too sentimental.


----------



## Tiddlypom (25 September 2020)

jenniehodges2001 said:



			If others do so then fair enough, its not for me to be judgemental
		
Click to expand...

The whole tone of your post is judgemental, though 🤔.


----------



## jenniehodges2001 (25 September 2020)

Tiddlypom said:



			The whole tone of your post is judgemental, though 🤔.
		
Click to expand...

No its not.  I am just curious and asking the question and explaining the reasons why I wouldn't do the same and what I would do instead.  If you think that's judgemental then I am failing to see how?


----------



## Tiddlypom (25 September 2020)

jenniehodges2001 said:



			Do people really take their horses their to get money back for them? Is that on the whole, the main reason why you take your beloved horse to an abbatoir?
		
Click to expand...

Not judgemental, eh?


----------



## TheMule (25 September 2020)

jenniehodges2001 said:



			Can I just ask a question without being too nosy.  Do people really take their horses their to get money back for them?  Is that on the whole, the main reason why you take your beloved horse to an abbatoir? Or is it that its very quick and easy and local?

I can't ever imagine having to take mine there, I just wouldn't even contemplate it, the whole idea makes me queasy.  If others do so then fair enough, its not for me to be judgemental.  Mine will be done at home, by injection, in front of me and I will plaster a false smile on my face so my horse isn't anxious.  And I wouldn't mind paying the extra that it costs.  But then maybe I am an idiot t because I'm too sentimental.
		
Click to expand...

I would say- go there. Go and see it before you make a judgement.
If you take a horse in as a private owner you pull up, drop the ramp, get the horse off, they're led quietly in to a room with a guy who is an absolute expert with a gun and really good with the horses. You can stay with the horse or hand him the rope and it's done within 10 seconds. A horse that is used to travelling, been to shows etc in its life would honestly think absolutely nothing of it- it doesnt smell, it's not noisy there's no waiting around
I would not travel an old, injured or precious horse there myself but I have taken a horse there for someone else so I have seen it from both sides.


----------



## Tiddlypom (25 September 2020)

Not everyone has the right facilities and access at home to make PTS and the subsequent removal of the body very easy.

Having to lead the horse away from its field, stable and friends to a gateway near a public road (and the risk of random onlookers) where the deed can be done is not great.

Potters had a very good rep, it is how TheMule describes it, you can be with your horse to the end if you wish to.


----------



## Shilasdair (25 September 2020)

jenniehodges2001 said:



			Can I just ask a question without being too nosy.  Do people really take their horses their to get money back for them?  Is that on the whole, the main reason why you take your beloved horse to an abbatoir? Or is it that its very quick and easy and local?

I can't ever imagine having to take mine there, I just wouldn't even contemplate it, the whole idea makes me queasy.  If others do so then fair enough, its not for me to be judgemental.  Mine will be done at home, by injection, in front of me and I will plaster a false smile on my face so my horse isn't anxious.  And I wouldn't mind paying the extra that it costs.  But then maybe I am an idiot t because I'm too sentimental.
		
Click to expand...

I think you need to educate yourself regarding the most humane method of euthanasia.   It's not unknown for the lethal injection to go wrong, with the half-dead horse thrashing or galloping whilst prone, rather rapidly wiping the false smile off the face of the smug, superior handler.  

There's also an environmental issue regarding disposal of the remains - as a horse euthanised by injection needs to be cremated or buried far away from water courses as the flesh remains contaminated by the drugs.


----------



## jenniehodges2001 (25 September 2020)

Tiddlypom said:



			Not judgemental, eh?
		
Click to expand...

If you are going to split hairs. It wasn't intended as judgemental so apologies if it came across that way. Couldn't really give a monkeys what people do with their own horses to be honest with you I was just asking a question which may have caused offence but in no way by the way it HAS caused offence.

Honestly I heard that people spoil for an argument on this forum and from I can see I understand why I was told this.


----------



## jenniehodges2001 (25 September 2020)

Shilasdair said:



			I think you need to educate yourself regarding the most humane method of euthanasia.   It's not unknown for the lethal injection to go wrong, with the half-dead horse thrashing or galloping whilst prone, rather rapidly wiping the false smile off the face of the smug, superior handler.
.
		
Click to expand...

Gosh what a strange and patronising attitude to have. I've had more horses pts by injection/gun than you've had hot dinners in my lifetime and twice as many that have been friends horses that I have held for others. Why would you be smug or superior if you are having your horse pts? I would be devastated.  The bit about having a smile on my face was because I do not want my horse to see my tears. On the small holding where I keep my horse we have a little yard off our main yard with a surface for such a time and they are all pts there. 

God no wonder this forum has such a vile reputation.


----------



## Errin Paddywack (25 September 2020)

Having taken two mares to Potters I can verify that what TheMule says is totally correct.  It was very straightforward and humane.  I went into the chamber with each of mine but handed them over, couldn't stay.  It was very quick as have been the occasions when we have had them shot at home.  Mine were used to travelling and best mates which is why they went together.
It costs in the region of £240 for the knacker to put them down.  Not sure about the hunt, they have only collected a dead horse for me and I can't remember what that cost.  To dispose of a sheep either by collection of carcass or put down and remove costs £20.  All these go for cremation.


----------



## IrishMilo (25 September 2020)

jenniehodges2001 said:



			Can I just ask a question without being too nosy.  Do people really take their horses their to get money back for them?  Is that on the whole, the main reason why you take your beloved horse to an abbatoir? Or is it that its very quick and easy and local?

I can't ever imagine having to take mine there, I just wouldn't even contemplate it, the whole idea makes me queasy.  If others do so then fair enough, its not for me to be judgemental.  Mine will be done at home, by injection, in front of me and I will plaster a false smile on my face so my horse isn't anxious.  And I wouldn't mind paying the extra that it costs.  But then maybe I am an idiot t because I'm too sentimental.
		
Click to expand...

The thing is, your post is written from a place of privilege. Many people have horses by the skin of their teeth and can't afford the £300+ or whatever it is to have a vet come and put them down at home and then taken away and disposed of in the way you choose. For lots of people the prospect of getting some money back on a 'failed' investment is helpful or attractive. That doesn't make them bad people, nor is it indicative of a bad owner who cares any less. Unless the horse isn't fit to travel I really don't see a problem with it at all.


----------



## meleeka (25 September 2020)

The number of people that have a licenced abattoir close enough must be very small these days. Im presuming that if you are having a horse pts, the number that are fit  to travel more than a small distance is equally small.   Therefore, for most owners the cost of pts must be found somehow.


IrishMilo said:



			The thing is, your post is written from a place of privilege. Many people have horses by the skin of their teeth and can't afford the £300+ or whatever it is to have a vet come and put them down at home and then taken away and disposed of in the way you choose. For lots of people the prospect of getting some money back on a 'failed' investment is helpful or attractive. That doesn't make them bad people, nor is it indicative of a bad owner who cares any less. Unless the horse isn't fit to travel I really don't see a problem with it at all.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## ihatework (25 September 2020)

jenniehodges2001 said:



			Can I just ask a question without being too nosy.  Do people really take their horses their to get money back for them?  Is that on the whole, the main reason why you take your beloved horse to an abbatoir? Or is it that its very quick and easy and local?

I can't ever imagine having to take mine there, I just wouldn't even contemplate it, the whole idea makes me queasy.  If others do so then fair enough, its not for me to be judgemental.  Mine will be done at home, by injection, in front of me and I will plaster a false smile on my face so my horse isn't anxious.  And I wouldn't mind paying the extra that it costs.  But then maybe I am an idiot t because I'm too sentimental.
		
Click to expand...

I didn’t find your post overly judgemental btw. Perhaps could have been worded better.

No I would never consider taking a beloved pet there unless I had no other option. It would be done at home, with a gun if possible.

That’s not to say I disapprove of people who do.

It’s a valid question ‘why do people take them there’ with I’m sure a number of perfectly valid answers


----------



## Rowreach (25 September 2020)

jenniehodges2001 said:



			If you are going to split hairs. It wasn't intended as judgemental so apologies if it came across that way. Couldn't really give a monkeys what people do with their own horses to be honest with you I was just asking a question which may have caused offence but in no way by the way it HAS caused offence.

Honestly I heard that people spoil for an argument on this forum and from I can see I understand why I was told this.
		
Click to expand...

When I lived in England I preferred to get the hunt to despatch horses, because it was quick, efficient, and actually cost nothing as the horse would be taken for flesh for the hounds (obviously some people don't like this idea, but my horses loved their hunting so it seemed right and fitting).

Occasionally a client would want their horse taken to Potters and yes, there probably was a money element involved in it, but again, it was a very calm and professional environment for end of life.

I have seen a hell of a lot of horses despatched by injection, and I can probably say that about 85% of them do not go completely smoothly, even if the horse is sedated first.  I much much prefer the bullet, it is instant and the horse drops and that is that.

Where I live now, there is nobody that despatches with a gun, and I promise you that if I had somewhere like Potters to take them I'd certainly pick that over getting the vet out with his syringe, which is an end I really don't wish upon my beloved horses.


----------



## jenniehodges2001 (25 September 2020)

IrishMilo said:



			The thing is, your post is written from a place of privilege. Many people have horses by the skin of their teeth and can't afford the £300+ or whatever it is to have a vet come and put them down at home and then taken away and disposed of in the way you choose. For lots of people the prospect of getting some money back on a 'failed' investment is helpful or attractive. That doesn't make them bad people, nor is it indicative of a bad owner who cares any less. Unless the horse isn't fit to travel I really don't see a problem with it at all.
		
Click to expand...

Of course it doesn't make them bad people for goodness sakes. I really didn't say it did. I was just asking was it due to financial implications or was it because it was local, quick and easy.  

Thanks for the sensible non confrontational answers forum users.


----------



## jenniehodges2001 (25 September 2020)

ihatework said:



			I didn’t find your post overly judgemental btw. Perhaps could have been worded better.

No I would never consider taking a beloved pet there unless I had no other option. It would be done at home, with a gun if possible.

That’s not to say I disapprove of people who do.

It’s a valid question ‘why do people take them there’ with I’m sure a number of perfectly valid answers
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. I shall remember to word better in future.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (25 September 2020)

jenniehodges2001 said:



			Can I just ask a question without being too nosy.  Do people really take their horses their to get money back for them?  Is that on the whole, the main reason why you take your beloved horse to an abbatoir? Or is it that its very quick and easy and local?

I can't ever imagine having to take mine there, I just wouldn't even contemplate it, the whole idea makes me queasy.  If others do so then fair enough, its not for me to be judgemental.  Mine will be done at home, by injection, in front of me and I will plaster a false smile on my face so my horse isn't anxious.  And I wouldn't mind paying the extra that it costs.  But then maybe I am an idiot t because I'm too sentimental.
		
Click to expand...

The Mule has answered your question. 
Everyone does things differently,  at least people who care do get their horses pts at home, Potters, at the hunt kennels etc rather than leaving them to suffer in fields,  or passing them on as 'companions' and the like, which to my mind is pretty vile and opting out of decision making.


----------



## Tiddlypom (25 September 2020)

My vets only use the injection these days. They did used to shoot them. In my thankfully limited experience, the sedation + injection has worked quickly and well.

I think I understand their reasons for no longer using the gun, after a tragic event locally.


----------



## Rowreach (25 September 2020)

Tiddlypom said:



			My vets only use the injection these days. They did used to shoot them. In my thankfully limited experience, the sedation + injection has worked quickly and well.

I think I understand their reasons for no longer using the gun, after a tragic event locally.
		
Click to expand...

Most vets really don't have the experience to use the gun, so I probably wouldn't want them to, but hunt staff and knackermen are well practised and usually very very good at handling horses sensitively.


----------



## IrishMilo (25 September 2020)

meleeka said:



			The number of people that have a licenced abattoir close enough must be very small these days
		
Click to expand...

Yep, it's a shame.


----------



## Shilasdair (25 September 2020)

jenniehodges2001 said:



			Gosh what a strange and patronising attitude to have. I've had more horses pts by injection/gun than you've had hot dinners in my lifetime and twice as many that have been friends horses that I have held for others. Why would you be smug or superior if you are having your horse pts? I would be devastated.  The bit about having a smile on my face was because I do not want my horse to see my tears. On the small holding where I keep my horse we have a little yard off our main yard with a surface for such a time and they are all pts there.

God no wonder this forum has such a vile reputation.
		
Click to expand...

If you can't understand why people have reacted rather badly to the wording of your post, perhaps you need to re-read it and consider the loaded language you used.

You are implying that you are such a lovely, sentimental person that you care too much for your beloved horses to send them to a nasty abattoir -  without any recognition that lethal injection is not necessarily the kindest method, or that other people may need the money/have varied other reasons for so doing.

And if you can't be civil, and ask your questions in a more sensitive way, perhaps this forum isn't the place for you.


----------



## ihatework (25 September 2020)

Shilasdair said:



			If you can't understand why people have reacted rather badly to the wording of your post, perhaps you need to re-read it and consider the loaded language you used.

You are implying that you are such a lovely, sentimental person that you care too much for your beloved horses to send them to a nasty abattoir -  without any recognition that lethal injection is not necessarily the kindest method, or that other people may need the money/have varied other reasons for so doing.

And if you can't be civil, and ask your questions in a more sensitive way, perhaps this forum isn't the place for you.
		
Click to expand...

Is there really any need to stoop to the level you are condemning?


----------



## Shilasdair (25 September 2020)

ihatework said:



			Is there really any need to stoop to the level you are condemning?
		
Click to expand...

I generally ignore rude posters, but I feel it is really important that people have horses PTS when they need it whether by lethal injection or by abattoir.

I'd hate anyone to read Jennie's posts and then leave their horse suffering if they can't afford the lethal injection/disposal costs afterwards. 

I am sure we all agree that the worst euthanasia is the one that doesn't happen...

ETA Some resources 
-  BHS info about euthanasia and support offered
-  Blue Cross bereavement support


----------



## ihatework (25 September 2020)

Shilasdair said:



			I generally ignore rude posters, but I feel it is really important that people have horses PTS when they need it whether by lethal injection or by abattoir.

I'd hate anyone to read Jennie's posts and then leave their horse suffering if they can't afford the lethal injection/disposal costs afterwards.

I am sure we all agree that the worst euthanasia is the one that doesn't happen...
		
Click to expand...

And had you formulated your response in a more positive way I would agree.

As it is you have just devalued any credible argument you might have had by a disproportionately nasty response


----------



## jenniehodges2001 (25 September 2020)

Shilasdair said:



			I generally ignore rude posters,
		
Click to expand...

But I wasn't being rude.....

Forget it. Thanks for those that have stuck up for me.  I won't be returning to the forum.

Thank you Shilasdair and those others who have spoilt my enjoyment and chance to get help by asking questions when necessary or of course, helping others through my own experience.

I hope your five minutes of unecessary unkindness has made you feel better in yourself.  Big ego boost???


----------



## Rowreach (25 September 2020)

jenniehodges2001 said:



			But I wasn't being rude.....

Forget it. Thanks for those that have stuck up for me.  I won't be returning to the forum.

Thank you Shilasdair and those others who have spoilt my enjoyment and chance to get help by asking questions when necessary or of course, helping others through my own experience.

I hope your five minutes of unecessary unkindness has made you feel better in yourself.  Big ego boost???
		
Click to expand...

Look, it's a great forum with some very helpful people on it.

Yeah we have a few arguments on here, and some "characters" and different personalities, but on the whole we rub along ok.  It's kind of the way a forum works, and we have a handy User Ignore button if you really can't stick someone.

Your opening post might have been worded a bit better, I don't know.  It didn't upset me as much as it did some people, but then I know my own mind and I don't think that preferring to have my horses shot makes me a crap owner and means I don't love them.

Stick around if you want to - generally when people join the forum and have a controversial first thread, the best thing is to just browse a few other topics and get posting on those.  You might find you like it


----------



## meleeka (25 September 2020)

Rowreach said:



			Look, it's a great forum with some very helpful people on it.

Yeah we have a few arguments on here, and some "characters" and different personalities, but on the whole we rub along ok.  It's kind of the way a forum works, and we have a handy User Ignore button if you really can't stick someone.

Your opening post might have been worded a bit better, I don't know.  It didn't upset me as much as it did some people, but then I know my own mind and I don't think that preferring to have my horses shot makes me a crap owner and means I don't love them.

Stick around if you want to - generally when people join the forum and have a controversial first thread, the best thing is to just browse a few other topics and get posting on those.  You might find you like it 

Click to expand...

Well put.  I’m not sure it was necessary to be quite so defensive, even if some people thought the comment judgemental. It was a question, so wouldn’t it have been more helpful to just answer it, or not, rather than the rage that followed.

This is another thread I was finding interesting that’s turned into insults which is always a shame.


----------



## Orangehorse (28 September 2020)

Probably a one horse owner does not take their beloved animal to an abattoir, but people who make their living from horses, rather than have a job in order to keep their horse as a hobby, probably do think of the financial side.  That is not to say that they do not care but they are being practical.


----------



## tristar (6 October 2020)

jenniehodges2001 said:



			Can I just ask a question without being too nosy.  Do people really take their horses their to get money back for them?  Is that on the whole, the main reason why you take your beloved horse to an abbatoir? Or is it that its very quick and easy and local?

I can't ever imagine having to take mine there, I just wouldn't even contemplate it, the whole idea makes me queasy.  If others do so then fair enough, its not for me to be judgemental.  Mine will be done at home, by injection, in front of me and I will plaster a false smile on my face so my horse isn't anxious.  And I wouldn't mind paying the extra that it costs.  But then maybe I am an idiot t because I'm too sentimental.[/QUOT


well said, i had my old pony go at home last year, very kind vet. she was injected fell to the ground, and was shot, she new nothing, went with apple in her mouth, so j nothing to fear, in case you ever need to deal with it

nothing sentimental about being humane, and taking responsibility for your own animals in your own way
		
Click to expand...


----------



## poiuytrewq (19 October 2020)

Tiddlypom said:



			But if there were more well run local abbatoirs, which Potters always used to be, there would be many fewer such ads as the owners would be able to get some cash for their old horses, rather than having to pay to have them PTS. 

Just because some people are squeamish about such things doesn’t mean that the service should not be available.
		
Click to expand...

I think this is spot on.  It’s sad but not as sad as elderly horses struggling on because owners can’t afford to pts. 
It may encourage people to do the right thing.


----------

